# Halls 1/18/2014



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well it wasn't the best day for me yesterday. Couldn't catch any mud minnows, couldn't get the crappie to bite and then the young guys showed up the ole man. Nick and Brett had a great day fishing, I had a good day but not my best from a fish count standpoint. 

It would have been a great day, but some Triple A A-hole decided to cut one of the tires on my truck while we were fishing and it made no sense to me. We were the first ones there yesterday morning and I backed the truck and trailer back as far as it would go out of the way. Guess we will just start going over to the camp and launching, I just don't like their ramp as much as the public ramp. Guess it is better than have chit happen to your truck and trailer. Have half a mind to go park my truck in the same spot and sit some where and wait to see if the A-hole comes back. I got something I'd like him to meet. So if you are out there on 2Cool you had better be watching your back before cutting anyone else's tires cause only a coward wussy would do something like that to a fellow fisherman.

We caught close to 20 bass all told but most were caught by Brett and Nick. The average size of the bass we caught was close to 2lbs so it was a great day from a size standpoint. They hit Spinnerbaits, Creature Baits and Jigs all about the same, it just seemed like what ever you hit them on the head with is what they tried to eat. Here are a couple of the better bass from the day, Nick's was pushing hard on 3lbs and Brett's was well over 2lbs.


----------

